# G0102



## darlene.dean@lpnt.net (Oct 22, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with Medicare reimbursing or denying G0102, annual digital rectal exam?  Our carrier is Pinnacle (Louisiana).  Thanks for your input.


----------

